# Greetings Also From Dallas.



## waynehoskins (Jul 11, 2008)

Dallas Metro, at least.

Hi, I'm Wayne. I'm a computer programmer and database mangler by day, and a church sound-lights-video-internet guy by evening and weekend. I got bitten by the Theatre Bug ten years ago in high school, and got my theatre degree a few years back. I've done some freelance lighting design, not much, most of it at my old high school.

I enjoy tinkering with anything technology-related. Anything old (that was cutting-edge at the time, like early memory systems) have quite a liking for. I'm the soon-to-be-proud-owner of a Mini Light Palette and a couple of Lightboard Ms.

I'm also a ham radio guy; I enjoy tinkering with boatanchors, I think they're more fun.

I often bill myself as the Crazy Analog Guy on forums, since for the most part, especially in terms of audio and video, I am.

My latest two back-burner projects are a DMX demux card for first-generation Genesis dimmers and an AMX-DMX protocol converter. The second is, for the most part, uncharted territory.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2008)

waynehoskins said:


> ...an AMX-DMX protocol converter. The second is, for the most part, uncharted territory.


Yes, because there's nothing I'd rather use to control my Sensor dimmers and Moving Lights than a LightboardM! Welcome to CB, waynehoskins. You'll fit in fine here. It's a shame your Mini Light Palette isn't a miniPalette--now THAT was a lighting console! I hope you're as incensed as I am over Strand's resurrecting, and some would say, besmirching, the great name of Light Palette. To me, a Classic Light Palette is this, and always will be.


Note the woodgrain Formica and the black Naugahyde arm wrests. (Ignore the blasted TA-4 output connector.) It's just like watching the TV show, _Swingtown_.

One always remembers one's first, favorably.


----------



## waynehoskins (Jul 11, 2008)

My dimmers at the church are first-generation Genesis, so Lightboard M isn't too far a stretch there. 

The board I learned on (and remember quite fondly, and may try to acquire and refurbish) is a Teatronics Producer 2 back in high school. No theatre stack, but you had 9 pages of memory and you could crossfade subs. When I got back into lighting things at the high school (halfway through my six-year college career) we were doing a summer community-theatre run of Joseph, and I cued it theatre-style on I think six pages of crossfaded subs. A couple of chase sequences for the coat-of-many-colors number, for colors on the cyc (ooh). Fun stuff. Memory addresses started going flaky and pots started going dirty. Replaced it with an Express 2448.

Boards came in today, so we'll see what they do.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's some sources for DIY DMX-type stuff, since you seem to be into that.
Apogee Kits.
Milford Instruments.

Personally, I just specify what I need from Dr. DMX. Pricey, but I've never had a device fail me yet.


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 14, 2008)

heyyy another lighting guy that does his stuff at a church!
sounds like u really like ur old desks fine by me though
i learnt how to do my lighting properly @ church but its all good to start in high school
have fun here though


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 14, 2008)

she operates a grand ma ultra light, she has it tough. 

welcome to CB learn lots and use the search function


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah shuttup hughesie
just cause the sound desk is kinda stuffed up
welcome to CB and hope you have fun


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome Wayne, I've had the big Class Palette for about 6 months now and I'm quiet happy with it. It's some pretty slick software. Put this website: http://www.strand-dev.com at the top of your favorites list. It's a forum where the people from behind the scenes at Strand and Horizon hang out and answer questions. It isn't widely publicized yet. You'll get answers quickly from people who wrote the software very quickly.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...Put this website: strand-dev.com &bull; Index page at the top of your favorites list. It's a forum where the people from behind the scenes at Strand and Horizon hang out and answer questions...


waynehoskins I'd be curious to know if they'd be amenable there to helping you with your 1985 Mini Light Palette and 1987 Lightboard M issues.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> waynehoskins I'd be curious to know if they'd be amenable there to helping you with your 1985 Mini Light Palette and 1987 Lightboard M issues.



Sorry Derek, my understanding is it's the Horizon software team running the site, not the Strand retirement home.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Sorry Derek, my understanding is it's the Horizon software team running the site, not the Strand retirement home.


I hope you're as jocular in twenty years when you need support for your console.


----------



## waynehoskins (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, I was thinking in my mind that the MLP was more from '81 than '85.  I'll have to crack it open and find out.

I'm an odd one, though, a moderately young fellow (27) who enjoys poking around with stuff that's nearly as old as, if not older than, he is.


----------



## mbenonis (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Wayne, welcome to CB! I think you'll fit right in here, especially with the advice I've seen you give so far. BTW, there are a few other hams here as well - I'm sure you'll come across them in time. 

Anyway, welcome and 73's de KI4RIX.


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry to be chiming in late, but lately that's my style. Welcome aboard! I appreciate your love for the analog. Just remember, When the Androids take over only us guys with analog technology will stand a chance of defeating them....... Anyway, have fun, post lots.


BTW Gafftaper, that was a beautifully worded slice about the Strand site. I just have to say, I think you've now mastered the Slow knife, that penetrates the shield move.


----------

